# serving tea



## Captain Morgan (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never gotten into serving drinks, but a situation is coming up where I need
to provide drinks and keep margins tight.

I'm looking at something like this  http://www.homedepot.com/buy/outdoors-o ... 69440.html which will probably do the job...if I need more, I'll just buy another one.  At that price, it's a good deal to me.

Or buy both and make one sweet tea and one unsweetend tea.

I'm gonna be rushed on the day of the event, so I'm thinking I'll heat water and add mix from
Sam's the day before, stir and let sit overnight, then just pour over ice in solo cups.

anyone want to say anything about the tea sitting overnight, or provide cheaper alternatives?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 14, 2012)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've never gotten into serving drinks, but a situation is coming up where I need
> to provide drinks and keep margins tight.
> 
> I'm looking at something like this  http://www.homedepot.com/buy/outdoors-o ... 69440.html which will probably do the job...if I need more, I'll just buy another one.  At that price, it's a good deal to me.
> ...




Sounds like a plan to me. I don't think there is anything wrong with letting the tea sit over night.


----------



## Vermin999 (Apr 14, 2012)

I think tea tastes better the nest day.


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 14, 2012)

I always used aunt Bertie's syrup. Tastes good. cheap, and easy to make. SAMs sells gallons. Food lion sells it half gallons size. The cooler is the way to go.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Apr 14, 2012)

Do it.  You didn't say how many people, but if it's hot out you might need more than 2 (or 4) gallons of tea.  I'd _probably_ figure 1 red cup-full and a refill per person, but this is without knowing more about the "party".

I make iced tea and keep it in the 'fridge for days, and it keeps for at least a week 'til it starts tasting "not quite right'.  

Good luck with it.

BOB


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 15, 2012)

Dude, we do small events all the time. I use these (see link below). One with lemmonaid and one with sweet tea and one with water. 
Fill them with 2/3 ice (if its hot out, otherwise 1/2) then your beverage. Add some orange slices or lemon slices. When the public can see the drink it is verry appealing. Due to the lots of ice you'll want to go strong concentrate the tea and lemmonaid as the ice melts it will mellow it out.

http://www.bluewavebottles.com/Bluewave ... B005711K38


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks guys, best and fastest help on the internet is right here on this board.

Tim, what's the deal on the syrup, you just add water?  Do you use that because it's cheaper, 
or because it tastes better?  I don't mind spending a tad more for convenience, but it needs
to be fairly close to justify the extra expense.


here's my breakdown on costs if I use 2 gallon cooler or one of those blue wave bottle
thingys.


red solo cup holds 16 oz.
128 oz in a gallon
so 8 solo cups in a gallon, if no ice is used in the cooler.
2 gallon cooler means 16 cups full, ice in the cups would
bring closer to 25 cups, which would be perfect..
12 full cups, 12 refills.

no idea about attendance yet.  I'm starting a men's bible study class on
a Tuesday...I'll provide a meal for $4.  Rev. Steve will deliver a quick lesson.
The goal is to give folks a chance to eat and hear a quick lesson in the middle
of the week and be back to work within an hour.  We may have 5 or 6 some weeks,
we may have 20 or 25.  And while the church has a kitchen, it's not commercial.  Fridge
and freezer space is limited, which is why I'm trying to nail the costs as much as possible.

Biggest problem right now is guessing how much to prepare each week.

btw, any and all thoughts and comments are welcome!


----------



## john pen (Apr 15, 2012)

those coolers are a killer deal...gotta grab a few for camping !


----------



## Texas 1836 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Captain, I have gone through hundreds of those in the oilfield. Just be aware that the tea will leach into the plastic if left in there very long. And then, the only thing you would ever want to use it for is tea, which might be just fine.  Learned that with Youth football and Gatoraide!!  Good luck on both the cook and the Bible Study!


----------



## Griff (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds interesting.  I am curious to hear what you are cooking with those time constraints.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 28, 2012)

well the preacher wants to wait till fall, which is pissing me off,
cause I want to buy a pig cooker now.  Nothing in stone yet.

Griff, it's just gonna be burger, dogs, chicken, etc.


----------

